# Desk design - Frame side panels, but flat one side



## sammy.se (13 Aug 2014)

Hi All, 

I'm new to this, and i'm setting up my workshop now. My first project will be a writing desk for my kids. 
I'm thinking i will use a hardwood (maybe Oak). I want to stain/wax/varnish it, but not paint it.

So, i'm thinking ahead about the basic structure and design: I'm thinking I want to make a frame, with profiled edges (traditional rail and style type frame), with a flat panel in the middle (i.e. oak faced ply). But, i want the back of the frame to be flat, so that I can attach drawers. 

The desk will be drawers on one side - so three frames in total.

Does that make sense? 
Can I have a profiled frame on the outer side, and a flat surface on the inside?

Thanks! 

I'm new to this, I'm researching furiously, but until i get there please forgive mistakes in terminology etc 

Sammy


----------



## sammy.se (13 Aug 2014)

Brentingby - thanks!!!!
I can't send pm's yet becuase I'm a newbie, so I'm saying thanks here. 

Sammy


----------

